# Hello from London (UK)



## zuluecho (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Everybody..
Great forum.. have been visiting for a while now and now finally decided to register.. hope to learn and contribute here!


----------



## Clave (Aug 27, 2006)

London is in the UK now?


----------



## zuluecho (Aug 28, 2006)

lol.. Only cuz a while back i used to live in London Ontario (Canada)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

Hiya m8 and welcome to the house of fun 8)


----------

